# Bad GMail Security



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.davidairey.co.uk/google-gmail-security-hijack/"]What would you do if a criminal stole something very personal, and very valuable from you?

What if they were able to target your business and criple your income?

You wouldnt be too happy now, would you?

What if you also discovered that this was happening because of a Google security infection that can affect every GMail user on the planet?

Thats what has just happened to me, and here Im going to tell you my story. I will detail everything I know about the web pirates who are threatening my livelihood, and tell you what you need to know in order to avoid the same thing happening to you.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I only use my domain email for anything like this. Not totally safe, but I'd never use a Yahoo or GMAIL account for this kind of stuff!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well after reading the whole thing on his site, it's his own fault for being stupid enough to visit other webpages while being loged into Gmail.

What I always do (not just with gmail, but any site I have to log into that has sensitive data), is not browse any other site while logged in. Log out. Clean my cache and cookies. Close the browser. Re-open and surf the rest of the 'net.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Well after reading the whole thing on his site, it's his own fault for being stupid enough to visit other webpages while being loged into Gmail.
> 
> What I always do (not just with gmail, but any site I have to log into that has sensitive data), is not browse any other site while logged in. Log out. Clean my cache and cookies. Close the browser. Re-open and surf the rest of the 'net.


I'm always logged in and I used to still browse while I had GMail open and nothing ever happened to me, then again, there's nothing to steal in any of my accounts. 

I now use an e-mail client (Mail.app) and stay logged out.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've been so used to Thunderbird on Windows and Linux, that when I started using Mac I never bothered to try Mail.app. I just downloaded Thunderbird. What are some differences between Thunderbird and Mail.app?

I usually don't log into Gmail either, just when away from home. Like when I'm at school, I'll do what I said above. Doing the "reset" in Safari will clean the cache, cookies, and history.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mail.app is good if you also use Address Book.app and iCal, since it integrates both. It's an easy to use, small, and fairly simple application. You can put multiple e-mail accounts in it, notes, to-dos, and RSS feeds. It also has a smart mailboxes feature which uses Spotlight to sort your mail according to criteria. Mail.app also has basic features like creating rules, flagging messages, junk mail filtering, and HTML mail.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds good. Know any way to transfer my accounts from Thunderbird to it? (one of the main reasons I stuck with Thunderbird. Copied the whole Thunderbird folder from my Linux computer and pasted it into my Mac computer = transfered the accounts and emails)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just set it up from scratch and it will sync all the messages from GMail. 
https://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77663

--Edit--
If your contacts are in stuck in Thunderbird, go to the File menu and see if you can export them as a text file or preferably vCard files. Then open Address Book, File > Import > vCards.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I have around 8 email accounts, only two of them are Gmail. Most are domain email accounts, and I also have a school account.
That's why I'd need to transfer EVERYTHING.

That's the only thing keeping me from switching from Thunderbird to Mail.app


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's something I just found.

In Mail.app, go to Import Mailboxes, then select Thunderbird and continue with the wizard.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I just tried it out, I don't like how it imports. Everything is laid out ugly (everything is inside an "import" folder, then you expand that to get to each account folder, expand that to get to an "inbox" and "sent" folder... Putting it all in an "import" folder just makes more clicks and makes the whole thing look ugly).

So I'll stick with just Thunderbird for now


----------

